# Balloon Fiesta



## Bobw235 (Sep 22, 2015)

We attended this Albuquerque, NM balloon fiesta last October and it was fascinating to watch.  I posted my photos here.  We stayed in Santa Fe for a few nights and loved it!  Great place to visit if you've never been.  https://flickr.com/photos/75806623@N00/sets/72157648508529596 

We arrived in the pre-dawn dark and cold, but so glad we did.  As you'll see, it was mobbed by the time the balloons went off.  The weather that morning was absolutely perfect for the event.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow...beautiful, that is something I would love to see.

A town nearby had a small balloon fiesta and some went over my house...fun to watch.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 22, 2015)

Fabulous pictures, Bob. What a treat to see them. You were even lucky enough to catch a shooting star in one of them.  I just loved all the fanciful characters. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2015)

Great photos Bob!  :coolpics:  Bet you get a crick in your neck at one of those shows!  Have you ever been up in a balloon?


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 22, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Great photos Bob!  :coolpics:  Bet you get a crick in your neck at one of those shows!  Have you ever been up in a balloon?



I've never been up in a balloon.  Had the chance at the show, but the cost, some $250 was a bit rich for my blood, so I opted to stay on the ground and get the crick in my neck.    I took a lot of shots that day, and plenty of video too.  It was an amazing sight to see those balloons take off and with the cloudless sky and low humidity, the conditions were crystal clear for my camera.  The only downside?  Getting up at 2:30 in the morning to get down there by around 4:00 and stake out a spot.  It was freezing cold and there's nothing to do while waiting for dawn except stamp your feet and try to stay warm with hot coffee.  Still, it was a marvelous experience and Santa Fe was such a treat.  I'd go back there in a heartbeat.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 22, 2015)

WOW !   Didn't realize the event was so popular.  Nice photos.  Thanks.


----------



## Lon (Sep 22, 2015)

I went to the Reno Baloon Races last year. Can't make it this year.

The Great Reno Balloon Race 
The Great Reno Balloon Race is a hot-air balloon race held each September in Reno, Nevada. The event is held at the Rancho San Rafael Park, just west of the University of Nevada, Reno. Wikipedia


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 22, 2015)

Falcon said:


> WOW !   Didn't realize the event was so popular.  Nice photos.  Thanks.



I had never been, but was amazed at how many people showed up.  We were lucky to have gone on the first day as on subsequent days the wind kicked up and limited how many balloons went off. The colors and shapes of the balloons are great.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2015)

Great pictures Bob...we used to go to the Hot Air Balloon festival occasionally..but we haven't been for a few years. It's held every year in Bristol...and it's a spectacular show. The Ballooons are absolutely enormous!

I haven't got any recent photos of the festival but here are some I pinched from Google of this years event  which was held 4 weeks ago!!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## oldman (Sep 24, 2015)

Been there myself, Bob.


----------

